# my mac book has slowed to a crawl...



## unbrokenwill (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey there,

I've had this computer for over two years and is been really great until just recently. It seems like as soon as I started using ATT DSL its become very slow and unstable. 

Supposedly i've got the fastest speed ( 6 MG ) but I've done a few tests on line and its usually closer to 2 MG.

Not only online, but offline also. It seems much slower and more unstable than before, I have a lot of programs crashing now on a regular basis. Do I have a virus? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

What version of OSX?


----------



## unbrokenwill (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh sorry.... I thought I put down that information when I registered. 10.4.11

Thanx


----------



## max-man100 (Aug 13, 2008)

mines gone a bit slow too, is your software like, straight from apple?


----------



## unbrokenwill (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, everything is from apple. I bought it new a couple years ago.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Really there is a lot of things that will do this to a mac. 
My advice is to reinstall the os and start fresh, but I am sure you might be able to trouble shoot it, but for me the time spend doing that it is just quicker to start over.


----------



## unbrokenwill (Nov 25, 2008)

Reinstall? Meaning I would need the disk that came with the computer? Im not sure where that disk is, it must be in storage. I have thought about upgrading to leopard, would this enable me to start over?


----------

